# Safari et la recherche d'image Google



## guzman (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai vu plusieurs post sur les images dans Google, mais aucun ne correspond vraiment à mon problème.
Le voici, j'utilise Safari principalement et j'ai constaté une lenteur à chaque fois que je faisais une recherche d'image sur Google. Le parasol apparait pendant 1 min, j'ai parfois également l'apparition d'une fenêtre me disant "script lent, Safari est bloqué en raison d'un script lent etc...". Une fois cliqué sur continuer, la page s'affiche normalement et à partir de la plus de problème. Pendant le temps où le parasol, le processus Safari monte à 100% d'utilisation du CPU, et baisse seulement quand il me rend la main.

J'ai évidemment essayé la même chose sur Chrome et Firefox, mais je n'arrive pas à avoir le même mode d'affichage d'image que sur Safari.
Sur Safari, la recherche d'image s'affiche en une seule page, avec lorsque l'on survole une image, un petit zoom de celle ci. Sur Chrome et Firefox, j'ai un affichage classique sans zoom, avec plusieurs pages qu'il faut faire défiler. Et je ne sais pas comment changer de mode d'affichage, dans aucun des navigateurs.

Alors voila ce que je voudrais, soit résoudre le problème de Safari si c'est possible, soit définir que je ne veux pas de cet affichage évolué qui fait ramé mon système, mais j'ai cherché dans les options de Google, je n'ai rien trouvé.

Voici les infos sur mon système :
Safari Version 5.0.3 (6533.19.4)
Mac Os X 10.6.6 (10J567)
MacBook Pro Core 2 Duo 2.8Ghz 2009
4Go RAM
256 Go SSD

Merci d'avance de votre aide.
guzman


----------



## guzman (17 Janvier 2011)

Bon, finalement je suis un peu moins bête que prévu, j'ai réussi a tester la recherche Google image dans Chrome et Firefox... Ben il n'y a que Safari qui pédale dans le semoule à ce moment là...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

guzman a dit:


> Bon, finalement je suis un peu moins bête que prévu, j'ai réussi a tester la recherche Google image dans Chrome et Firefox... Ben il n'y a que Safari qui pédale dans le semoule à ce moment là...



Salut,

Avec Safari je ne rencontre pas ce problème, pourtant je fais plein de recherches pour la généalogie, donc photos, plans, etc. ...


----------



## guzman (17 Janvier 2011)

Bon j'ai fini par trouver. Il s'agissait de l'extension SCC (Safari Currency Converter) qui faisait ramer la page... Je l'ai désinstaller et tout marche bien maintenant...

Désolé pour le dérangement


----------



## colossus928 (26 Mars 2011)

guzman a dit:


> Bon j'ai fini par trouver. Il s'agissait de l'extension SCC (Safari Currency Converter) qui faisait ramer la page... Je l'ai désinstaller et tout marche bien maintenant...
> 
> Désolé pour le dérangement




merci du renseignement ça m'a été bien utile  .
j'aurais jamais trouvé tout seul.


----------



## NathanB (25 Avril 2011)

Même soucis, je vais tester ta solution. 
C'est comme même étrange mais bon si ça à fonctionné pour toi ...


----------



## marcucci (7 Décembre 2011)

J'ai eu le même problème car j'avais activé le filtre "easy privacy" dans adblock pour safari. 
Si ça peut aider qqn..


----------

